# Which OS will you support



## jcaleb (Aug 16, 2013)

Say for example Warren Buffet is your Dad and he gave you 100 million dollars to donate to any Free Operating System project, which one will you support?

If I have that much money, I may want to see FreeBSD get more funding and be mainstream =)


----------



## drmike (Aug 16, 2013)

Debian.


----------



## kunnu (Aug 16, 2013)

I will donate money to CentOS and Ubuntu.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 16, 2013)

Debian.  

My reasoning behind this is that from all the operating systems I've used, *BSD, RHEL-Based OS, SUSE-based OS, etc. I've seen Debian be one of the easiest and straight-forward server OS to work with.  I wouldn't pick Ubuntu because I feel that Ubuntu is overcluttered and at times just makes things more difficult to do while they claim it's "making it easier".  RHEL to me just gets confusing.  I started out working with CentOS and just did not enjoy my experience at all.  Now I'm not saying I'm horrible with CentOS, but I do prefer Debian over CentOS anyday.  

If this was desktop though, I'd support Crunchbang because of how easy it is to work with it (especially the shortcut keys out of the box and just the UI experience I get).  Fortunately for me Crunchbang is debian-based (any debian software works with Crunchbang), so if I support Debian I'd indirectly be support Crunchbang regardless.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Aug 16, 2013)

RHEL because I want RHEL to beat the crap out of Microsoft and Apple.

I ignored the rule "Free OS" project.


----------



## concerto49 (Aug 16, 2013)

Given the amount of money... might as well build my own Linux variant


----------



## fisle (Aug 16, 2013)

GNU/Hurd, just because I can!


----------



## jcaleb (Aug 16, 2013)

Seems Debian is very popular. RHEL already has financial backing


----------



## smartblogger (Aug 16, 2013)

I like window OS . As it is very user friendly.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 16, 2013)

smartblogger said:


> I like window OS . As it is very user friendly.


Windows already has the funding of the richest (one of the richest?) men in the world. $100,000,000 to that cause won't do a whole lot.

I don't have an answer for the question, other than just some sort of Linux Distribution. I use Debian, like it, but would be okay with $100mil going towards any Linux flavor.


----------



## wdq (Aug 16, 2013)

I'd give $99 million to Debian since it has always been my favorite Linux distro. Then I would give the remaining $1 million out to ElementaryOS which seems like a good new distro from what I have seen so far.


----------



## Amitz (Aug 16, 2013)

Debian. Sure thing.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 16, 2013)

Split between Debian and Gentoo.


----------



## Pmadd (Aug 16, 2013)

Debian all the way.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 16, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> Split between Debian and Gentoo.


You have a love for Gentoo?  Why?  

I used it a long time ago.  That thing needs to burn.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey now, I like Gentoo :mellow:  Having to pay attention to detail for setup/customization makes as much sense to me as using prepackaged software does to you


----------



## jcaleb (Aug 16, 2013)

Gentoo is the one with portage right? Like the BSDs? That would be cool.


----------



## ryanarp (Aug 16, 2013)

I would have to vote Debian.


----------



## Tux (Aug 16, 2013)

Debian.


----------



## texteditor (Aug 16, 2013)

Every penny to Software in the Public Interest (Debian)


----------



## fapvps (Aug 16, 2013)

https://www.haiku-os.org/


----------



## Slownode (Aug 16, 2013)

I'd make my own distro and contribute back to the projects it relied upon, largely Debian.

A fully-free Mint of sorts, with optional proprietary things being available as highly containerized packages.

Improve Wine.

Support Haiku.

Push AMD for open drivers.


----------



## shawn_ky (Aug 16, 2013)

Centos/Debian


----------



## Tux (Aug 16, 2013)

Slownode said:


> I'd make my own distro and contribute back to the projects it relied upon, largely Debian. A fully-free Mint of sorts, with optional proprietary things being available as highly containerized packages.


Trisquel GNU/Linux did the hard work of making the components libre


----------



## Slownode (Aug 16, 2013)

Tux said:


> Trisquel GNU/Linux did the hard work of making the components libre


I'd probably work with them, although my distro would have a very different UI.


----------



## Maximum_VPS (Aug 17, 2013)

Centos & Debian they rock


----------



## Ruchirablog (Aug 17, 2013)

Fuck CentOS Debian all the way!!


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 17, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Debian.
> 
> My reasoning behind this is that from all the operating systems I've used, *BSD, RHEL-Based OS, SUSE-based OS, etc. I've seen Debian be one of the easiest and straight-forward server OS to work with.
> 
> RHEL to me just gets confusing.  I started out working with CentOS and just did not enjoy my experience at all.  Now I'm not saying I'm horrible with CentOS, but I do prefer Debian over CentOS anyday.


Second that.


----------



## jcaleb (Aug 17, 2013)

I like to develop FreeBSD in such a way that it blows MacOS in beauty


----------



## VPSCorey (Aug 17, 2013)

Give it all to Tim Cook on the condition he makes MacOS available on standard hardware.  If he did this a year ago he would be dancing on MicroSoft's grave.


----------



## jcaleb (Aug 18, 2013)

Is win 8 profitable?


----------



## Shados (Sep 30, 2013)

jcaleb said:


> I like to develop FreeBSD in such a way that it blows MacOS in beauty


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Kakashi (Oct 1, 2013)

Debian imo.


----------



## NickM (Oct 1, 2013)

I would split the money between Debian, KDE, and a few other projects that are worthy - ideally, smaller projects that show a lot of promise.


----------



## vpsCrew (Oct 3, 2013)

CentOS


----------



## shovenose (Oct 3, 2013)

Um... ShoveLinux? Seriously, Elementary OS has the most chance of working well for consumers.


----------



## joepie91 (Oct 5, 2013)

Fork of openSUSE.


----------



## Mun (Oct 5, 2013)

joepie91 said:


> Fork of openSUSE.



I hate you for this. Yuck!


----------



## MCH-Phil (Oct 5, 2013)

Another vote towards Debian!


----------



## na0s (Oct 6, 2013)

$50M to Debian, $50M to elementaryOS


----------



## ServerBros (Oct 6, 2013)

I'd have to go with CentOS, mainly because we use it so heavily in this industry and they deserve all the thanks they can get. Second option would be Debian


----------



## Echelon (Oct 6, 2013)

Debian, because I have a soft spot for it. CentOS, because the masses cling to it terribly. FreeBSD because quite honestly, I can put it somewhere and not have to worry on it being solid. Last but not least, Alpine Linux, for the minimalist in all of us


----------



## NateN34 (Oct 6, 2013)

Debian. No contest.


----------



## ndelaespada (Oct 18, 2013)

Debian all the way


----------



## BuyCPanel-Kevin (Oct 18, 2013)

Backtrack, its way under rated for how great it is, at least in my opinion.


----------



## Quexis (Oct 20, 2013)

50 / 50 split between Arch and Debian.


----------



## Increhost (Oct 21, 2013)

OpenBSD


----------



## Kadar (Oct 21, 2013)

I would say CentOS and Debian.


----------



## Deleted (Oct 21, 2013)

FreeBSD.


----------



## NodeBytes (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm seeing a lot of Debian here.


----------



## cfg.co.in (Nov 6, 2013)

Debian


----------



## budi1413 (Nov 6, 2013)

I go with Debian.


----------



## javaj (Nov 6, 2013)

FreeBSD - just because Apple only donated $99 year to the FreeBSD foundation. Hell, even Microsoft donated over $250.

Nice gesture by Apple after gutting the userland for OS-X. As for Microsoft, maybe they were being nice, I don't know that they have ever used FreeBSD code before but I could be wrong.

But yeah, they didn't get a lot of big donations this year by companies like Google or Netflix compared to last year, that and the Apple thing just kinda pisses me off.

Otherwise I'd donate to CentOS too since its used by others and myself so much.


----------



## devonblzx (Nov 6, 2013)

Does it have to be the distribution?  Seems like it would benefit everyone if you donated to the Linux Kernel, driver development, and applications like GNOME, OpenOffice, Apache, PHP, etc


----------



## ServerSub-John (Nov 6, 2013)

i will go with Centos


----------



## Jonny_Evorack (Nov 6, 2013)

This is a tricky one, but a really cool question!

I definitely wouldn't give it to Ubuntu. I do like Ubuntu's ease of use, however they have plenty of funding behind them already due to Canonical.

Debian seems like an excellent choice, however they don't really have an "organisation" behind them, do they? I think it's just a group of people from around the world contributing. Don't get me wrong, that is fantastic, but when you're donating money, you want it to be properly organised.

Given the situation above, I think that rules out many popular distros. 

What I think I would do, if it's an option (although I'm probably thinking too much into it!), is to start up a company/organisation that just constantly adds features and updates to many FOSS projects - the kernel being one of them. I think that would be pretty cool. That means everyone can benefit 

Cheers

Jonny
Evorack


----------



## HDPIXEL (Nov 6, 2013)

Centos, Debian.


----------

